# Gas Mileage



## knoack (Nov 15, 2005)

Wow! My dream is about to come true. I am about to purchase my first 1981 280ZX. All original with 121,000 miles. Five speed. What kind of gas mileage can I expect?


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Aproximately 20-25 mpg depending on state of tune the car is in.


----------



## zguy (Sep 13, 2005)

knoack said:


> Wow! My dream is about to come true. I am about to purchase my first 1981 280ZX. All original with 121,000 miles. Five speed. What kind of gas mileage can I expect?


I get 21.5 in my 83 na with a cold air induction , a header and 2.5 exhaust.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

I have an 83 280zx with 112k on it and I get 28 in the city. Not too shabby


----------

